# تصميم لمحطه صرف صحي (كروجر)



## عبير عبد الرحمن (26 أكتوبر 2009)

_اخواني البشمهندسين ده نموذج_ ل
تعليمات تشغيل وصيانة محطات
معالجة الصرف الصحي نظام قنوات الأكسدة​تقنيات كروجر 

_والمحطه عباره عن_ :

1- غرفه المخل لتهدئه المياه الاتيه من محطات الرفع
2-المصافي الميكانيكيه لحجب المواد كبيره الحجم كالخشب والورق و.........
3- غرفه الراسب الرملي لترسيب المواد الاثقل كثافه من المياه 
4-قنوات الاكسده التي تحوي هوايات سطحيه لاعطاء اكسجين للكائنات الحيه التي في المياه لتتكاثر وتمتص اكبر كميه من المواد العضويه التي نريد التخلص منها
5-احواض الترسيب الثانوي لترسيب الحماه المتكونه وفصل المياه الرائقه
6-حواض تركيز الحماه 
7-مجري بارشال للمياه الرائقه لقياس التصرف
8-غرفه الكلور للتخلص من اي بكتريا موجوده بالمياه المعالجه
9- احواض تجفيف الحماه 


في الملف كل حاجه عن محطه معالجه مياه الصرف الصحي بنظام قنوات الاكسده او ماتسمي بالتهويه الممتده ارجو ان يعجبكم

الملف في المرفقات

وده شكل لنوع المحطه 


















 

Plant Layout With Process Flow​ 



 
Process Flow Block Diagram​ 



 
The Kruger Oxidation tanks


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (26 أكتوبر 2009)

نسيت اقول لو اي سؤال فيها انا هنا موجوده دائما


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (26 أكتوبر 2009)

مهندسه عبير قال:


> نسيت اقول لو اي سؤال فيها انا هنا موجوده دائما


*شكرا جزيلا مهندسة عبير على هذا الموضوع الرائع*
*ولى سؤال اريد شرح تسلسل العمليات بهذه المحطة بالتفصيل الممل *
*لكى خالص شكرى وتقديرى على حضورك الموفق بالملتقى*​


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (26 أكتوبر 2009)

م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> *شكرا جزيلا مهندسة عبير على هذا الموضوع الرائع*
> 
> *ولى سؤال اريد شرح تسلسل العمليات بهذه المحطة بالتفصيل الممل *
> *لكى خالص شكرى وتقديرى على حضورك الموفق بالملتقى*​


 


حاضررررررررررررر م عبد الناصر ان شاء الله حاشرحها بالتفصيل الممل جدا ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*باشمهندسة عبير .. بارك الله فيكي ، فأنت نشيطة ودائما تمتعينا بموضوعاتك المتميزة ، وكما سبق أن ذكرت لك من نجاح إلى نجاح*​*لك مني كل التقدير ، وتحية خاصة إلى أنشط مهندسة بالمنتدى.*​*د.أحمد زكي*​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (26 أكتوبر 2009)

مهندسه عبير قال:


> حاضررررررررررررر م عبد الناصر ان شاء الله حاشرحها بالتفصيل الممل جدا ان شاء الله


اشكرك يا استاذه على سرعة الرد والاستجابة ​


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (26 أكتوبر 2009)

ahmedzhelmy قال:


> *باشمهندسة عبير .. بارك الله فيكي ، فأنت نشيطة ودائما تمتعينا بموضوعاتك المتميزة ، وكما سبق أن ذكرت لك من نجاح إلى نجاح*​
> 
> 
> *لك مني كل التقدير ، وتحية خاصة إلى أنشط مهندسة بالمنتدى.*
> ...


 


دي شهاده اعتز بها وبعدين ده من بعض ماعندكم د احمد حضراتكم الاساتذه ونحن نتعلم منكم


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (26 أكتوبر 2009)

استاذة ما المقصود من *- غرفه المخل لتهدئه المياه الاتيه من محطات الرفع*


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (26 أكتوبر 2009)

فصدي غرفه المدخل الاتيه من محطات الرفع عفوا غلطه كتايه مني عذرا


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (26 أكتوبر 2009)

وهل الحماة هوائية ام لاهوائية ارجو الاجابة


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (26 أكتوبر 2009)

وكيف نتخلص من الحماة المجففة


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (26 أكتوبر 2009)

هوائيه في حوض التهويه


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (26 أكتوبر 2009)

مهندسه عبير قال:


> فصدي غرفه المدخل الاتيه من محطات الرفع عفوا غلطه كتايه مني عذرا


اى غرفة استقبال المياه المراد معالجتها ماهى مواصفاتها لأن الموضوع ذو اهمية عندى وليستفيد الجميع


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (27 أكتوبر 2009)

نتخلص من الحماه المجففه عن طريق بيعها لاحد مصانع معالجه الحماه وتستخدم بعد ذلك كسماد للزراعه اما مواصفات غرفه الدخول فهي حوض مستطيل الشكل به ماسوره لدخول المياه من محطه الرفع وماسوره دخول اخري لمياه تصافي محطه المعالجه مياه التصافي(مياه الناتجه من تجفيف الحماه ومياه حوض تركيز الحماه واي مياه صرف المحطه) وغرفه المدخل بها ايضا هدار مياه لتهدير المياه الزائده عن حوض المدخل


----------



## أحمدوف777 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

انا مهندس بمحطة صرف صحى بنظام الاكسدة
واريد مخططا للصيانة الكهربية والميكانيكية
وجزاكى الله خيرا


----------



## أحمدوف777 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

المحطة لا تحتوى على مصافى ميكانيكية ولكنها تحتوى على هوايات عائمة على عوامات 
الهواية عبارة عن موتور قدرته 45 كيلو وات مركب على عوامة استانلس ستيل 
العوامات موزعة على حوضين فى كل حوض 25 هوايه
وبعد ذلك احواض ترسيب وفى النهاية احواض انضاج
وبعد ذلك منظومة الكور
ارجو منك يا باش مهندسة عبير امدادى بكل المعلومات الخاصة بالصيانة الميكانيكية والكهربائية
واى معلومات اخرى تستطيعى ان تمدينى اياها
واشكرك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (27 أكتوبر 2009)

مهندسه عبير قال:


> نتخلص من الحماه المجففه عن طريق بيعها لاحد مصانع معالجه الحماه وتستخدم بعد ذلك كسماد للزراعه اما مواصفات غرفه الدخول فهي حوض مستطيل الشكل به ماسوره لدخول المياه من محطه الرفع وماسوره دخول اخري لمياه تصافي محطه المعالجه مياه التصافي(مياه الناتجه من تجفيف الحماه ومياه حوض تركيز الحماه واي مياه صرف المحطه) وغرفه المدخل بها ايضا هدار مياه لتهدير المياه الزائده عن حوض المدخل


مشكورة يامهندسة عبير على الرد والتقدم السريع والبارع وربنا يوفقك فى عملك
​


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (27 أكتوبر 2009)

أحمدوف777 قال:


> المحطة لا تحتوى على مصافى ميكانيكية ولكنها تحتوى على هوايات عائمة على عوامات
> الهواية عبارة عن موتور قدرته 45 كيلو وات مركب على عوامة استانلس ستيل
> العوامات موزعة على حوضين فى كل حوض 25 هوايه
> وبعد ذلك احواض ترسيب وفى النهاية احواض انضاج
> ...


 

اخي الفاضل المحطه بها مصافي ميكانيكيه وكمان في مصفاه يدويه للطوارئ لانني اعمل بها اما من ناحيه الصيانه الميكانيكيه قريبا سامدك بها


----------



## أحمدوف777 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

اختى الفاضلة انا متأكد من كلامى 
المصافى الميكانيكية موجودة بمحطة المعالجة
اما المحطة التى اعمل بها فمكوناتها التى كتبتها فى مشاركتى بالاعلى


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (27 أكتوبر 2009)

أحمدوف777 قال:


> اختى الفاضلة انا متأكد من كلامى
> المصافى الميكانيكية موجودة بمحطة المعالجة
> اما المحطة التى اعمل بها فمكوناتها التى كتبتها فى مشاركتى بالاعلى


 





اخي الفاضل محطه كروجر المطروحه في الموضوع محطه معالجه بالتهويه الممتده وبها مصافي لانني اعمل بها ولا اعرف عن ماذا تقصد


----------



## أحمدوف777 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

اختى الفاضلة انا اريد خطة الصيانة الميكانيكية والكهربية لمحطة اكسدة 
هذا كل ما فى الموضوع


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (15 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي احمدووف ان شاء الله الشركه عندنا بتعمل برنامج صيانه علي المحطات دي وفي اقرب فرصه ان شاء الله سوف امدك بالمعلومات الناقصه لديك بس لما يطبق عني اولا


----------



## MILAD . (15 ديسمبر 2009)

المهندسة عبير كنتي اكثر من رائعة في سردك لهدا الموضوع فحقيقة اتحفتينا بكرمك وشكرا جزيلا وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## م/ مرام (29 مايو 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك على مجهوداتك المتميزة


----------



## General michanics (29 مايو 2010)

مشكورة كتير بشمهندسة


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (30 مايو 2010)

اجزاكم الله خيراااااااااا


----------



## Nuur (13 يونيو 2010)

الأخت عبير مشكورة علي الموضع ونأمل منكم علي سؤالي ، وهو ما الفرق بين السعة التنصميمية و الشغيلية لمحطات المعالجة ؟ ولك الشكر .


----------



## Nuur (13 يونيو 2010)

الأخت عبير مشكورة علي الموضوع ونأمل منكم الردعلي سؤالي ، وهو ما الفرق بين السعة التصميمية و التشغيلية لمحطات المعالجة ؟ ولك الشكر


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 فبراير 2011)

_*جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود المبذول
*_


----------



## سعيد معمل (10 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع ياهندسة وعندى سؤال بسيط فى المعالجة ماهى القيم الافضل فى حالة تشغيل الهوايات اوتوماتيك لجهاز قياس الاكسجين الحد الاعلى والادنى لقيم الd.o اذاكان كمية المياه الفعلية الداخلة للمحطة 6آلاف متر مكعب مياه صرف صحى وهل يمكن تشغيل الهويات يدويا واى الطريقتين يفضل فى تحقيق سيب نهائى مناسب


----------



## ايمن حفوض (8 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## علاء يوسف (8 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## ahmedfahim (18 مارس 2011)

شكرا اختي الغالية على هذا المجهود


----------



## ahmed srhan (18 مارس 2011)

ألف شكر علي الموضوع الجميل دة


----------



## amrabdrabou11 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*تسلم ايدك فهو موضوع جميل - وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------

